# WHAT does waterproof BOOTs mean???



## hambone44 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have now had 3 pair of "waterproof" boots in the last 3 years...now i have 4 pair, bout a pair of MUCK boots...why???   

WHAT does waterproof mean??? it means no water, right??  
Well, so far every pair listed below has leaked and started to tear up , and I like to walk in creeks at the place I hunt because it gets me into a deer infested area with 0 noise, BUT, if a boot is waterproof, then  why do they all start coming apart in no time flat?? The Fangs cost me 179.00...started leaking in 1 year, now heel is separating...

1 pair Lacrosse Alpha camo rubber boots

1 pair of expensive Lacrosse Fangs snake proof, '"waterproof"

1 pair Cabelas snake proof "waterproof"

does anyone know a GOOD boot that will stay waterproof and NOT tear up...??? I guess I am trying MUCK now.

I am sending Cabelas AND Lacrosse FANGS back..


----------



## capt stan (Jan 9, 2008)

I hunt swampy wet areas most of the time. I just use hip waders.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 9, 2008)

no telling how many Rocky snake boots I have worn out. They are comfortable but soak up water like a sponge after a short time. I just spray them with some waterproofing stuff and it helps. frustrating though.


----------



## JKG (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wear some flippers.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm on my third pair of Danner Sharptail in 6 years.  They have been great for me, but may not be tall enough for what you're doing. I had a pair of Muck boots that felt great when I put them on, but after about 15 minutes, they began to kill my feet.  They were a little to narrow for me.  They never leaked one time.  You may also try Boggs.  I have a close friend that has them and they are neoprene all over and he says they are very comfortable and never leak.  Good luck!


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 9, 2008)

JKG said:


> Just wear some flippers.



that would be a bit counter productive there feller...I'm a walkin in the creek geen, not swimmin'...


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> I'm on my third pair of Danner Sharptail in 6 years.  They have been great for me, but may not be tall enough for what you're doing. I had a pair of Muck boots that felt great when I put them on, but after about 15 minutes, they began to kill my feet.  They were a little to narrow for me.  They never leaked one time.  You may also try Boggs.  I have a close friend that has them and they are neoprene all over and he says they are very comfortable and never leak.  Good luck!



3rd pair in 6 years... that doesnt sound too good either, though...doesn't LL BEAN make some with lifetime warranty? i'm going to check....


----------



## jackflash (Jan 9, 2008)

I had the same problem with some Cabelas snake boots I had worn only about 15 times...i sent them an email and they just told me to send them back to them and they would replace them....i had new boots at my door within 9 days.......haven't tried them in the water yet.....if these leak, i'll be sending them back for a differnt brand or something...


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 9, 2008)

I've yet to find one that continues to be waterproof over time unless you spray it down with water repellent often. All boots seem to break down eventually with the constant motion of walking. Seams are a real problem. I've learned to accept that 'waterproof' most often means your feet won't get wet as long as you don't go out in the rain or walk in water.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 9, 2008)

My feet NEVER get wet when I wear regular old LL Bean Duck Boots.  They are not the warmest things in the world, but I've stood in water up to 8" deep in them and never got wet.  I sprayed the leather uppers with a waterproofing treatment when I got them and I've treated them once since.  That's about 6 or 7 years hunting in them now.

For constant walking around in water, though, I wouldn't go with leather, and I'd probably go ahead and get some good hip boots.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 9, 2008)

The only truly waterproof boots i've had are my Asolo gore-tex hiking boots, which are also my general purpose hunting boots....going on 5 years now with proper care..no problems whatsoever and I can stand in 6 inches of water without so much as a drop..


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 9, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> I've yet to find one that continues to be waterproof over time unless you spray it down with water repellent often. All boots seem to break down eventually with the constant motion of walking. Seams are a real problem. I've learned to accept that 'waterproof' most often means your feet won't get wet as long as you don't go out in the rain or walk in water.



I am starting to believe the same...but i am sending back definitely teh Cabelas Pinnacles and I am sure they will make it good...but will the new ones leak? I'll probably just use them for stepping across the creeks and snakes instead of DOWN the creeks  

Use mucks for down the creek...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 9, 2008)

The MUCKS are waterproof. Thats all I will wear coonhuntin. Never had a pair leak yet!!! Only problem is.After about a year of heavy hunting.The cushion part of the heal on the insides will wear out.. They are without a doubt the best boots I've worn.


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 9, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> The MUCKS are waterproof. Thats all I will wear coonhuntin. Never had a pair leak yet!!! Only problem is.After about a year of heavy hunting.The cushion part of the heal on the insides will wear out.. They are without a doubt the best boots I've worn.



Thanks, GA DAWG, well, thats why they make DR. Scholls??


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 9, 2008)

What they need to do is make half sizes.All rubber boots need to!!!!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 9, 2008)

hambone, I should have been a little more clear.  I still wear the pair that I got 6 years ago.  I just buy me a new Christmas present every two or three years.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2008)

I have worn the same pair of waterproof LaCrosse all-temps for the past 14 years. They have never let my feet get wet, even standing in running water. When I decide I will keep a pair of new boots, I treat them with Sno-Seal, regardless if they are "waterproof" or not. (There are other brands out there, but I have no experience with them) I apply it painstakingly to ensure complete coverage and I pay special attention to the seams. I do this before they ever see the light of day and at least once per season. I have done this to hunting boots, duty boots and daily wear shoes and boots, never had a leak. Hope this helps.


----------



## stevetarget (Jan 9, 2008)

I can tell you one thing, Don't buy Rockys. They won't last!


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> hambone, I should have been a little more clear.  I still wear the pair that I got 6 years ago.  I just buy me a new Christmas present every two or three years.



10-4! sounds better! 6 years is great.


----------



## JKG (Jan 9, 2008)

hambone44 said:


> that would be a bit counter productive there feller...I'm a walkin in the creek geen, not swimmin'...



Yea but you would fit right in and look like a real swamp creature with web feet


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 9, 2008)

JKG said:


> Yea but you would fit right in and look like a real swamp creature with web feet



that is a REAL Gainesville swamp creature in my avatar..give her the flippers..hahahaha   

besides, swamp creatures have hairy feet, lagoon creatures have webbed feet geen


----------



## Killdee (Jan 9, 2008)

My mucks just started leaking where I tore the neopreme above the rubber part. I turkey hunt in them 2. They are around 4-5 yrs old. Wetland model and I'll have another pair before deer season rolls back around. I have tried on some different muck styles and they didnt fit like the wetlands do.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 9, 2008)

stevetarget said:


> I can tell you one thing, Don't buy Rockys. They won't last!



you got that right. and they arent real good about honoring the warranty either i sent a pair back that were worn out after three months andthey said " we are sorry but we dont warranty the boots if they are abused"
i havent found a pair of boots yet no matter who makes them that stay waterproof if you go over the top and get the inside wet, seems like after that they will allways leak
if you find a good pair that will stand up to the "abuse" of every day wear for more than a year please let me know, thanks


----------



## rattleandstrut78 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had the fangs lacrosse boots for 3 years now and no leaks so far they were kinda stiff at first but i let a buddy that had a bigger foot than me where them and I don't go in the woods without em.  Hint if they don't keep water out they do a good job keeping it in.....don't leave em in the back of truck on a raiiny day


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought a pair of camo rubber boots at Wal-mart 3 years ago for $20 and they fit good and haven't leaked yet. Think they are made in China.

gt40


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 10, 2008)

i have a new pair of Cabela's rocky's that i am sending back to them, love those wellingtons but they leak, got a new pair of irish setter snake boots for this spring, we shall see if they keep me dry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2008)

Just buy Gore-Tex and you'll never have a problem again!! Or go cheap and buy some rubber boots..


----------



## potsticker (Jan 10, 2008)

How could any of us tell. With the 6 year drought ive worn out several pair of waterproof boots. None of them leaked because they werent exposed to water. My favorite boot in any condition  are those bowhunter, rubber boots with minimal insulation.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 10, 2008)

My Danner Pronghorn's don't leak.  I've got them in regular boots and in snakeboots.

My Mucks do not leak either.


----------



## Coastie (Jan 11, 2008)

hambone44 said:


> I have now had 3 pair of "waterproof" boots in the last 3 years...now i have 4 pair, bout a pair of MUCK boots...why???
> 
> WHAT does waterproof mean??? it means no water, right??
> Well, so far every pair listed below has leaked and started to tear up , and I like to walk in creeks at the place I hunt because it gets me into a deer infested area with 0 noise, BUT, if a boot is waterproof, then  why do they all start coming apart in no time flat?? The Fangs cost me 179.00...started leaking in 1 year, now heel is separating...
> ...



While they are "Water Proof" that does not mean that they should be used as waders, if you wade creeks and streams on a regular basis and saturate the outer portion of the boot and don't take care of it, it is going to come apart pretty quick. If you need waders, get waders don't depend on your hunting boots to do what they are not designed to do.


----------



## Robk (Jan 11, 2008)

got two pairs that I've been wearing for over 10 years now.  they have held up well but are by no means "waterproof"  

One is a set of the cold weather danners that  I was issued in korea and the other is a good ole pair of basic "cruit" boots.


R


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jan 11, 2008)

Gore-Tex is great and I buy it quite a bit, but you have to realize that it only has a lifespan of about two years with significant usage.  The membrane cracks in areas subject to much bending and seams come untaped causing it to leak. 

If you want serious, long term waterproof boots, then you almost have to go with rubber boots.


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 11, 2008)

It aggravates me to spend over a hundred dollars on a pare of Goretex boots only to have them leak in a short time. The last pair of Rockies I bought look to have minimal wear and yet the goretex stocking in the boot is not water tight. I took a similar pair back to bass pro because they leaked the 1st time I wore them!! It is usually just too warm for me to wear rubber boats. I need something that breaths. When I wear my waders duck hunting my clothes are usually soaked from sweat and I only have the rubber waders with 400 gr of thinsulate.


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 11, 2008)

Coastie said:


> While they are "Water Proof" that does not mean that they should be used as waders, if you wade creeks and streams on a regular basis and saturate the outer portion of the boot and don't take care of it, it is going to come apart pretty quick. If you need waders, get waders don't depend on your hunting boots to do what they are not designed to do.



Yes, but that is the question I posed on the thread..what does water proof mean? 

wa·ter·proof      /ËˆwÉ”tÉ™rËŒpruf, ËˆwÉ’tÉ™r-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[waw-ter-proof, wot-er-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–adjective 1. impervious to water.  

so what does impervious mean?

im·per·vi·ous      /ÉªmËˆpÉœrviÉ™s/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[im-pur-vee-uhs] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–adjective 1. not permitting penetration or passage; impenetrable: The coat is impervious to rain.  



so, the way I see it, a boot that is proclaimed to be waterproof and does not hold up against water leakage is false and/or misleading advertising/description of the boot...

they should say "water resistant" if the boot leaks at all...


----------



## BROWNING 260 (Jan 13, 2008)

get the woody armors made by muck boot, comfortable,snake proof, and waterproof. Best all around boot I ever bought


----------



## whitworth (Jan 13, 2008)

*If I'm looking for waterproof*

I look for something that doesn't have leather on it.  

Eventually, even "rubber" boots will develop a crack or slight split and leak.  
I've extended my waders, finally, by spraying the seams, with silicone spray.  Spray I find in the automotive parts stores.  

Treated tents over the years with this product too.  If it cost around $100 or less, you can't expect waterproof for life.  A number of memories of tenters, in the middle of the night, with three inches of rain in the tent.    Some folks never treat a tent for waterproofing.  

I have uninsulated rubber boots from Walmart; insulated rubber boots from Browning for hunting; rubber waders for river fishing.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 13, 2008)

Coastie said:


> While they are "Water Proof" that does not mean that they should be used as waders, if you wade creeks and streams on a regular basis and saturate the outer portion of the boot and don't take care of it, it is going to come apart pretty quick. If you need waders, get waders don't depend on your hunting boots to do what they are not designed to do.



I disagree when you are talking about rubber lacross type boots. Regular lace up waterproof boots of any type should keep your feet dry from wet grass and rain but I wouldnt expect anything with sewn seams to keep me dry walking a creek. I wade creeks  in my mucks as long as I dont go over 10-12" where Ive torn them.


----------



## Coastie (Jan 14, 2008)

hambone44 said:


> Yes, but that is the question I posed on the thread..what does water proof mean?
> 
> wa·ter·proof      /ËˆwÉ”tÉ™rËŒpruf, ËˆwÉ’tÉ™r-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[waw-ter-proof, wot-er-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> –adjective 1. impervious to water.
> ...



I appreciate you clarifying that for me. Now look up wear and tear, normal usage, and abuse. My point is, if you use something beyond its intended design then you are likely to be disapointed in the result. Heels coming off may well be a design flaw , on the other hand it could be a sign of abuse and improper maintenance. I have a pair of good quality Hodgman waders that I have used for 5 years, they are starting to show the effects of being carried around in the back of a truck and constant exposure to the sun and briar patches as I work my trap line. I hardly expect Hodgman to be responsible for the leaks that have developed due to my abuse and improper storage of these boots over the years that I have used them.


----------



## John2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Waterproof boots.*

The leather on boots has to be maintained to help keep them waterproof.  About once a year I saddle soap my boots, and then use mink oil on the leather.  This has definately help extend the life of my boots.  I have some from Cabelas that still don't leak after 6 years.  I have had to repalce the sole once.  The shoe repairman said that nobody makes a glue that can stand up to constant cold water submersion, and that is why my sole began to separate.  If I plan on walking creeks I just wear my rubber boots now.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hard on boots.....*

You must be pretty hard on shoes.  I have a pair of cheap rubber Walmart boots (black with red soles) that I bought 20 years ago when I was working construction, and they still don't leak.  That was hard work on concrete slabs rubbing up against nails and sharp metal, etc., and they still work like new.

A few years ago (when I started getting smart) I bought a pair of Lacross snake proof boots.  Figured if I was going to bow hunt in N FL when it was 65 degrees outside it would be smart to have some snake proof boots that could take me through water.   I felt like I was walking with an anvil tied to each foot, but I got used to them.   They still wear great, don't leak and look like new.

I guess I'm just lucky.  I think though if you want water proof, rubber is the only way to go.  Goretex is fine, but it's not rubber.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 14, 2008)

hambone44 said:


> Yes, but that is the question I posed on the thread..what does water proof mean?
> 
> wa·ter·proof      /ËˆwÉ”tÉ™rËŒpruf, ËˆwÉ’tÉ™r-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[waw-ter-proof, wot-er-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> –adjective 1. impervious to water.
> ...




Tell me about it.  Kind of like the auto manufacturers (or any other commercial product) these days.  They have decided you should be satisfied to pay $40K for a vehicle that lasts 3 years/36K miles, then it is "old" and should be disposed of.  They are not concerned with major design defects for anyone crazy enough to want to keep it longer than that.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a gortex pair of Danner strikers and they leak fast!  I have a pair of gortex Rockies I only wear while hunting and they have never leaked.  I got them about 10 years ago.  
The soles started coming apart this year.  I think the soles should be more dependable, but I have no complaints in them.  They are warm and lasted 10 years.  I might get one last deer season out of them this year.  I will only get rubber or gortex for hunting boots.  Dont know what brand I will get next.  Maybe wolverines.  They have been very durable for me in the past.  First, I want a boot that is comfortable.  Second, it needs to be waterproof/warm.  Third, it needs to be durable. The soles wear out on Rockies.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 14, 2008)

Killdee said:


> My mucks just started leaking where I tore the neopreme above the rubber part. I turkey hunt in them 2. They are around 4-5 yrs old. Wetland model and I'll have another pair before deer season rolls back around. I have tried on some different muck styles and they didnt fit like the wetlands do.





You can patch that tear in the neoprene by glueing it shut with some clear RTV silicone sealant.  Fixed a couple of places on my Mucks. Had them 4 years now, they look a little rough now but they don't leak! Got a pair of Mucks I use in wet situations at work too. Can't beat them for dry feet.


Red Head (BPS) has a wellington boot that sells for $99  and they go on sale from time to time for $79.  I love them and wear them nearly every day. They are comfortable  out of the box.  They have tag on the boots that say "waterproof" and they are a kind of dark oil finished leather, just look in the catalog.   I wore one pair slap out and they never leaked even after they were 3 years old and worn nearly every day. I did treat them once in a while with neetsfoot oil at work.  Right before I finally got the last of the good out of them I had to wade out into the edge of a lake in our hunting club, just knowing I was going to get wet.  I went right to the  tops of the boots without a hint of a leak. I'll own a pair long they continue to sell them.


----------



## hambone44 (Jan 14, 2008)

Coastie said:


> I appreciate you clarifying that for me. Now look up wear and tear, normal usage, and abuse. My point is, if you use something beyond its intended design then you are likely to be disapointed in the result. Heels coming off may well be a design flaw , on the other hand it could be a sign of abuse and improper maintenance. I have a pair of good quality Hodgman waders that I have used for 5 years, they are starting to show the effects of being carried around in the back of a truck and constant exposure to the sun and briar patches as I work my trap line. I hardly expect Hodgman to be responsible for the leaks that have developed due to my abuse and improper storage of these boots over the years that I have used them.



understood, but I really haven't been that hard on these shoes wera and tear wise...i just walk in the creek a lot, but it is generally no deeper than 10-12 inches at best...just figure they shoudl last a bit longer than 4-5 trips???

Thanks everybody for all the feedback...I bought a pair of Muck Woody Max..Woody Armor may be upcoming for turkey season..don't like snakes


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Jan 14, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> I've yet to find one that continues to be waterproof over time unless you spray it down with water repellent often. All boots seem to break down eventually with the constant motion of walking. Seams are a real problem. I've learned to accept that 'waterproof' most often means your feet won't get wet as long as you don't go out in the rain or walk in water.


Last 2 line's funny lol


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 14, 2008)

My lacrosse rubber boots have never failed nor my Rocky Bear claws for colder weather.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 14, 2008)

i have some redhead waterproof rubber boots from B/P and i was standing in a swamp for 2 hrs and didn't get the first brop in em....water was bout 1/2" from the top....these are zip up and good boots


----------

